# Weather Channel anchor showing nipple recorded by my DirecTiVo. Who do I complain to?



## af250xxl

The time now is 1103AM(EST). 

I was just watching The Weather Channel on Ch. 362 on my DirecTiVo.
The anchor on the air right now is some woman called "Kelly Cass" and
she is clearly shwoing her nipples on the air. She probably doesn't realize
it but I can't belive the cameraman or the producer of the channel didn't
see it. She is wearing a loose collared shirt and clearly not wearing a bra.
When she turns, she occassionally reveals one of ther nipular region. :down: 


Normally, I wouldn't mind this sort of stuff, accidentally or otherwise.
However, when I was watching The Weather Channel, I was with my
niece, her husband, and her young kids.(both boys) She covered their 
eyes up and changed the channel.    

Who should I complain to? DirecTV, Tivo, The Weather Channel, or the FCC?
(if so, which deparment handles the complaints?) Should I make a copy of
the video my DirecTiVo recorded and send it in?

Thank you very much for any information!


----------



## Miller6988

You're kidding, right? Please say you're kidding. She covered their eyes? Would they even have noticed?


----------



## heySkippy

Complain to the Weather Channel if you must. DTV has nothing to do with it and the FCC has no control over non-OTA television ... yet.

Even better, just ignore it. If parents don't make a big deal out of it, kids don't even notice. Last I checked, everybody has nipples.


----------



## SeanC

Personally? I would say complain to no one, but that's just me.


----------



## lajohn27

Personally I think this is absolutely terrible. You shoudl save a clip of the offending footage on VHS and send it promptly to the mailing address of my office (I've PM'd you  ) and I promise after reviewing the footage, I'll get right on this.


(Evil grin giggle)

J


----------



## Bob_Newhart

So, was it cold inside the studio?


----------



## dirtypacman

Complain to your relatives for not leaving early enough that you can enjoy your "News" programs


----------



## Jebberwocky!

I can't believe there have been no *this thread is useless without pic..........*


----------



## TomK

Thanks for the heads up! I looked and, yes indeed, a 'little' nippleage was evident, with 'little' being the key word. I'm sorry, but I wasn't offended. Violence on tv or stupid writing on a tv show may offend me but an attractive and well dressed woman on tv does not.

(edited to add the pictures)

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h199/TomK2006/Snap1.jpg
http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h199/TomK2006/Snap2.jpg


----------



## bigpuma

Well that's it! I am now going to start recording the weather channel.


----------



## ebonovic

Note to self... get another DVR to record Weather Channel 24/7

Seriously... If you want to complain, it is to the Weather Channel... as everyone getting the Weather Channel feed would have recieved the video footage.


----------



## danny7481

personally, i dont see a big deal. and im sure the kids probably wont even notice.


----------



## JFriday

Send me the clip I'll report it to the proper authorities.


----------



## Guindalf

If Tom's pics are evidence of the so-called "nipplage", I have only three words for the OP


GET......A.....LIFE!

To complain about a slight peak showing through a blouse is ridiculous! If you want your complaint to be a pin-up on every Customer Service cube in the land, go ahead and complain. I'm sure it'll even reach me in a recycled "forward this to 100 people" email about silly complaints!

Sad.


----------



## rstrambo

Now if she was shirtless.........

I would watch the TWC way more often.....


----------



## danny7481

rstrambo said:


> Now if she was shirtless.........
> 
> I would watch the TWC way more often.....


amen to that!!!!


----------



## doconeill

Perhaps the OP thinks its TiVo's or DirecTV's fault for recording it in the first place?  Perhaps TWC should start adding TV-MA tags to certain segments?

Where is the automatic censoring?!? They have DVD players for that stuff now... 

After looking at the pics, _THAT_ was it? TWC and/or FCC aren't going to do a thing. After Jennifer Aniston on Friends, tiny bumps protruding through a shirt do NOT seem to matter nowadays. I see it on the streets all the time. And in a lot of cases, they ARE wearing bras - they just don't help in this case!


----------



## Martin Tupper

Jebberwocky! said:


> I can't believe there have been no *this thread is useless without pic..........*


This thread was useless WITH pics...

That cannot be what the OP was complaining about.


----------



## Markman07

Were those COLD fronts?


----------



## franknitty69

i remember when i was a kid, seeing **** on tv was priceless.


----------



## Dodge boy

if those pics are any indication...... sheeeees don't go to a public pool or beach.....


Edit to add comment..... maybe TWC should go high def.


----------



## The Bad Guy

af250xxl said:


> The time now is 1103AM(EST).
> 
> I was just watching The Weather Channel on Ch. 362 on my DirecTiVo.
> The anchor on the air right now is some woman called "Kelly Cass" and
> she is clearly shwoing her nipples on the air. She probably doesn't realize
> it but I can't belive the cameraman or the producer of the channel didn't
> see it. She is wearing a loose collared shirt and clearly not wearing a bra.
> When she turns, she occassionally reveals one of ther nipular region. :down:
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't mind this sort of stuff, accidentally or otherwise.
> However, when I was watching The Weather Channel, I was with my
> niece, her husband, and her young kids.(both boys) She covered their
> eyes up and changed the channel.
> 
> Who should I complain to? DirecTV, Tivo, The Weather Channel, or the FCC?
> (if so, which deparment handles the complaints?) Should I make a copy of
> the video my DirecTiVo recorded and send it in?
> 
> Thank you very much for any information!


If the clips below are what you're complaining about, then I feel sorry for the children that have to be raised in such a up-tight enviroment.

Yes, by all means complain to the FCC about a erect nipple that you can't even really see.


----------



## Turtleboy

Ignore the other naysayers in this thread.

Obviously, you should complain to TiVo. It is TiVo's fault that this woman displayed her filthy dirty naughty parts. It is TiVo's responsibility. The FCC? DirectTV? Nothing to do with it. It's TiVo and TiVo alone.

Stupid hippies in this thread.


----------



## UR14Me

Kelly Cass?!? 

Why couldn't it have been Stephanie Abrams?  

UR14Me


----------



## ping

Who should I complain to that I expected nipples in this thread but didn't see any?


----------



## etsolow

Seriously though, are those pics what we're complaining about here?


----------



## Cabinwood

If those are the pictures, I can't believe that's what's being complained about


----------



## askewed

Dear Poster,

You're an ******* and a *****! I hope that your ******* *** ** a fire. Please jump *** ** a brid** and ******. 

Regards,
Scott


----------



## DouglasPHill

She's a babe, please send more pics.


----------



## Gunnyman

Kristina Abernathy is Super Hot


----------



## dscott72

rstrambo said:


> Now if she was shirtless.........
> 
> I would watch the TWC way more often.....


Makes you want to have a naked Weather Channel. I would sign up.

But seriously, why are we complaining about this?


----------



## Guindalf

Am I the only one who noticed that Dallas was having a bad storm at that time????


----------



## ddobson

TomK said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I looked and, yes indeed, a 'little' nippleage was evident, with 'little' being the key word. I'm sorry, but I wasn't offended. Violence on tv or stupid writing on a tv show may offend me but an attractive and well dressed woman on tv does not.
> 
> (edited to add the pictures)
> 
> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h199/TomK2006/Snap1.jpg
> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h199/TomK2006/Snap2.jpg


Its not cold but severe weather that gets weather people excited......


----------



## rhuntington3

Based on those pics, I wouldn't worry about it. There's much worse during the local news or during network prime time.


----------



## rhuntington3

Guindalf said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that Dallas was having a bad storm at that time????


Yeah, it stormed here last night pretty good. Lots of lightning and wind. Some sporadic power outages.


----------



## doconeill

Guindalf said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that Dallas was having a bad storm at that time????


The only people who would have cared probably couldn't watch due to rain fade...


----------



## Jestr40

First of all and MOST important!!!!!
"Kristina Abernathy is Super Hot" =====> VERY TRUE!!!!


----------



## gamo62

af250xxl said:


> The time now is 1103AM(EST).
> 
> I was just watching The Weather Channel on Ch. 362 on my DirecTiVo.
> The anchor on the air right now is some woman called "Kelly Cass" and
> she is clearly shwoing her nipples on the air. She probably doesn't realize
> it but I can't belive the cameraman or the producer of the channel didn't
> see it. She is wearing a loose collared shirt and clearly not wearing a bra.
> When she turns, she occassionally reveals one of ther nipular region. :down:
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't mind this sort of stuff, accidentally or otherwise.
> However, when I was watching The Weather Channel, I was with my
> niece, her husband, and her young kids.(both boys) She covered their
> eyes up and changed the channel.
> 
> Who should I complain to? DirecTV, Tivo, The Weather Channel, or the FCC?
> (if so, which deparment handles the complaints?) Should I make a copy of
> the video my DirecTiVo recorded and send it in?
> 
> Thank you very much for any information!


Apparently it was a bit nipply inside the studio.


----------



## Turtleboy

Have you complained to TiVo yet? It is their fault you saw nipples on the weather channel.


----------



## Kablemodem

Shouldn't he contact the electric company? They supplied the power to his TV, without which he would never have been subjected to such objectionable content.


----------



## Turtleboy

Kablemodem said:


> Shouldn't he contact the electric company? They supplied the power to his TV, without which he would never have been subjected to such objectionable content.


I tried contacting the electric company the other day by shouting out, "Hey You Guys!" but no one answered.


----------



## davecramer74

dude, twc will laugh. I thought there was actual nip, like that ice skating pic. Gimme a break, hehe. its barely noticable. There are no laws against chicks nipping out on tv. Watch any primetime show, they are twice as worse. Hell, watch reruns of baywatch.


----------



## fliptheflop

Flipping out over a hard nipple while the world around us crumbles...yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## gilberto

ping said:


> Who should I complain to that I expected nipples in this thread but didn't see any?


As if this thread was not funny enough, the response above was hilarious. In fact, I echo that sentiment. Can we get a petition going in support of a formal complaint to the Board of Directors of All Weather Newscasters entitled: "Nipple Expectation Letdown"


----------



## herdfan

davecramer74 said:


> There are no laws against chicks nipping out on tv. Watch any primetime show, they are twice as worse.


I thought we were go to actually see nipple. 

As for primetime shows, there was a couple of pages on the Lost thread at AVS about Anna Lucia nipping out on Lost. They used the term "Midget Thumbs."


----------



## rock_doctor

af250xxl said:


> I was just watching The Weather Channel on Ch. 362 on my DirecTiVo. The anchor on the air right now is some woman called "Kelly Cass" and...


OK you convinced me its time to convert to an HD recorder and the new 110in projection TV.


----------



## HomieG

I guess the kids probably weren't breast fed.
If they were, though, complain to their mother.


----------



## kschauwe

Cable channels will do anything for ratings. :up:


----------



## HomieG

I guess there was a nip in (or on) the air


----------



## ttodd1

If those nipples bothered you that much - DON"T LOOK DOWN!!!!! because you got some too.....


----------



## Uncle Briggs

af250xxl said:


> The time now is 1103AM(EST).
> 
> I was just watching The Weather Channel on Ch. 362 on my DirecTiVo.
> The anchor on the air right now is some woman called "Kelly Cass" and
> she is clearly shwoing her nipples on the air. She probably doesn't realize
> it but I can't belive the cameraman or the producer of the channel didn't
> see it. She is wearing a loose collared shirt and clearly not wearing a bra.
> When she turns, she occassionally reveals one of ther nipular region. :down:
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't mind this sort of stuff, accidentally or otherwise.
> However, when I was watching The Weather Channel, I was with my
> niece, her husband, and her young kids.(both boys) She covered their
> eyes up and changed the channel.
> 
> Who should I complain to? DirecTV, Tivo, The Weather Channel, or the FCC?
> (if so, which deparment handles the complaints?) Should I make a copy of
> the video my DirecTiVo recorded and send it in?
> 
> Thank you very much for any information!


I'm sorry, but I do not believe one word of your story. Please send me a copy of the clip so that your credibility can be determined.


----------



## morgantown

My goodness, she was not even smuggling grapes -- more like raisins. She is quite cute though.


----------



## heySkippy

I declare this thread to be the winner.


----------



## Kablemodem

Turtleboy said:


> I tried contacting the electric company the other day by shouting out, "Hey You Guys!" but no one answered.


Did they turn you on? Did they give you the power?


----------



## fliptheflop

I called they said the hard nipples were ment to be that way. Its all apart of their plan to make you feel apart of the weather. Plus they told me they are hoping to hire Janet Jackson soon. Should be great.


----------



## Snowman

Sue God for giving her nips in the first place. If you don't believe in God, sue yourself for proving that Darwin was wrong about everyone evolving.


----------



## dswallow

.
.
.
.
.
<-- Gratuitous nipple for all those who had hoped to actually see one in this thread.


----------



## tigersfanjj

I say you should complain to the person that installed your system. It's his fault that you have The Weather Channel in the first place.


----------



## Jolly1

"I guess one person can make a difference. But most of the time, they probably shouldn't." - Marge Simpson.


----------



## codespy

dscott72 said:


> Makes you want to have a naked Weather Channel. I would sign up.


They had naked news (forgot the name) daily on Playboy TV when I last subscribed a couple years ago. Has that been axed or not?


----------



## goony

I probably shouldn't be posting this in a public forum, but the electric utilities have a little dark secret that if most of their customers found out there would be a riot and demands for refunds due to excess charges.

Well, the cat has to get let out of the bag sometime:




Spoiler



They are selling us recycled electrons!


(I hope they don't come after me now!)


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

ACK! dswallow has a NAKED nipple in his avatar!


----------



## vstone

Due to the bright lights required for tv cameras in the studio, temperatures are kept pretty low in some tv studios. So sue General Electric!

OTOT, the original poster of this thead apparently lives in the (figurative) dark.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

How long were you looking at her nipples before you decided to complain? Did you have to go back and play the footage over and over (and over)? How long did you pause?


----------



## Fish Man

Hi.

What is this.

Somebody had to say it. I'm still trying to decide if the OP was a joke!

Cute weathercaster though. :up: (And not the least bit innaproporately dressed.)


----------



## The_Geyser

Robin Mead on Headline News is naked under her clothes! This is getting out of hand.


----------



## joeinma

I hope the OP does not take her kids to the frozen food section of the supermarket in the summer, when goodness graious, some female shoppers may not be wearing a bra. What heathens! 

If the OP was serious, what has this country come to?


----------



## newsposter

I have no problem with the OP complaining as long as they have complained about the same offensive stuff in other shows their kids watch. I dont watch a lot of kids stuff but I have seen some stuff on disney channel where they teens where pretty revealing stuff. And I caught a saturday morning cartoon once....the little cartoon characters were definitely made out to be more 'attractive' than they needed to be.

You can complain about anything and that's respected by me..your freedom...just make sure you are consistent and report all similar circumstances to all TV stations. Also please report all instances where in public you see something like that by yelling at the woman or girl wearing the tight tops etc.

I should note i'm pretty sure they would have a WC dress code and i find it hard to believe she wasn't wearing a bra. Heck I knew at one bank they actually demanded in writing you wear bras AND panties!


----------



## Turtleboy

I can't decide if the OP was serious or not.

There are certainly people out there who would be offended by that bit of headlights. Sad, but true.

But is there anyone out there stupid enough to think that the proper person to complain to would be Tivo or DirectTV?


----------



## trainman

I say this is only a problem if she's standing on the right side of the national map and can accurately point to Seattle merely by turning her torso 90 degrees.

And even then, the problem would be that she'd be blocking much of the upper Midwest.


----------



## Mr2sday

We haven't heard from the OP, but I'm sure that the offending screen shots were not the ones posted. The OP mentioned bending over and such.

Just to give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## MurrayW

I believe it is a joke...who would seriously use the phrase "nipular region"? The posted photos certainly do not support an exposed nipular region


----------



## Fish Man

Mr2sday said:


> We haven't heard from the OP, but I'm sure that the offending screen shots were not the ones posted. The OP mentioned bending over and such.
> 
> Just to give the benefit of the doubt.


Still, I'll believe that a female anchor on TWC was dressed in a way that would offend anyone but the most outrageously uptight prude only when I see it for myself.

IOW, Unless I see an _actual_ screen shot, I have an awfully hard time believing that it was as offensive as the OP implies.

Also, I have a hard time believing that anyone would seriously ask if the correct party to complain to is "TiVo".

If I captured it on an RCA VCR should I complain to RCA?

If I saw it on a Sony TV should I complain to Sony?

It is this comment, more than anything that makes me suspect the OP was a joke, and we all got zoomed.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

Complain to God for giving you eyes. Or for giving her nipples.


----------



## DougF

Obviously the OP has never watched "Friends".


----------



## MEngland

af250xxl said:


> Who should I complain to?


I think the OP asked a reasonable question. I would like to complain also, I've been recording TWC ever since the thread started have not seen any nipular regions. This seems unfair and I want to tell someone. Who do I complain to about this problem?

That was the complaint, not enough TWC nipular regions, right? I didn't read the post carefully before jumping to the pictures. Which were disappointing BTW.


----------



## Rkkeller

I don't think the 2 images posted were what they were talking about. Also does anyone really expect them to comment here again after all this ???  

I watch the Phila channel 29 news at 5:30am and Dorothy Krishuk (SP?????) looks VERY hot at times. Also a few times wearing a low button shirt Keri Lee Halcut (SP????) showed off a little.

Probably some of the reason I still watch.


----------



## codespy

You guys all fell for this. The OP probably works for TWC and was hired to get ratings for the show. One way is through the internet posting garbage like this.

Seems ratings have gone up just by this thread alone.


----------



## Tonedeaf

What a tool. OP, have you never been to a mall or outdoors for that matter? I see more slippage in an hour at Target than I have on TV. Come on, are you really that sensitive?


----------



## spanishannouncetable

Since no one else has done this -


----------



## Sirshagg

OMG! Most mannequins have WAY more nip than that.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

AH!! God bless the nipple bra!! It makes ya wonder dont it!! Is it real or is it memorex!!  The Op will probably make the kids wait till their 21 before they can see a pg movie. Oh crap future serial killers being bread here. The human body??? Yuck its nasty and disgusting  all people should have to wear long jeans and long sleeve shirts at the beach. Horrible how they show skin  How in the world did baywatch get on the air. A horrible horrible sea of nipples. David hasslehoff should be ashamed of showing so much nipular area 



Edited to add a real complaint: Why is it men can flaunt their nipples anyplace they want and women cant? Just because they are on hills? If I see beautifull flowers in the valley i want to see the flowers on the hills too! This isnt about boobs its hilluar discrimination. I wish society would stop discriminating against hills!!!! New law! Men wear your shirts AT ALL TIMES! Guess the rest of the new law! Let me tell ya i grew up in s fla and I am more outraged about big fat men wearing speedos and bigger boobs than most women. (they should be wearing the bras( or kramers the bro) or better yet banned from public view unless covered.


----------



## cowboys2002

I don't know what's worse, the fact that the picture isn't noticeable or that I actually clicked on this thread with interest.


----------



## Steve O

> I was with my niece, her husband, and her young kids.(both boys) She covered their eyes up and changed the channel.


And I know two boys who are very likely to grow up with sexual hang-ups and problems with women. The mother's reaction was sad and disturbing (why not just casually change the channel? The kids would have never noticed).

TWC made a mistake and you want to complain to the FCC? Really?!?!? I guess I find that far more bothersome than a couple of nipples could ever be. If you must, why not just write a brief message to TWC... "I think you might have made a mistake the other night and in the future you might want to ask your on-air talent to either wear a bra or to button up their shirts a little more." It's not worth making a federal case out of it... literally.

-Steve (quietly shaking his head in disbelief)


----------



## kbcrowe

Your statement that his kids are gonna grow up to have problems with women because the Mother covered their eyes is as extreme as the OP's wanting to complain to the FCC.

Man, I click on a link about nipples and all I see is a bunch of nuts!


----------



## oldman

I bet the guy that started this is from California..isnt that the communist state?


----------



## busyba

Kelly Cass is hot. Message me anytime.


----------



## tubedude

Let's face it, recordable nipples are further endorsement of the unending marvel of TiVo!! 
A question to the OP , if you press the replay button repeatable, would they jiggle??


----------



## busyba

Rkkeller said:


> I don't think the 2 images posted were what they were talking about. Also does anyone really expect them to comment here again after all this ???


 "Mockery is an important social tool for squelching stupidity." --Scott Adams


----------



## justapixel

Funny post from a guy who was apparently once wondering about the cost of pron.


----------



## Tonedeaf

justapixel said:


> Funny post from a guy who was apparently once wondering about the cost of pron.


Bwahaha, busted.


----------



## af250xxl

codespy said:


> You guys all fell for this. The OP probably works for TWC and was hired to get ratings for the show.


Bingo!


----------



## busyba

af250xxl said:


> codespy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys all fell for this. The OP probably works for TWC and was hired to get ratings for the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, a false post, designed to direct readers to a commercial venture. Sounds like textbook spam to me....

And that's a violation of the TCF Terms of Service, isn't it JAP? Some "user administration" might be in order....


----------



## djdanska

davecramer74 said:


> dude, twc will laugh. I thought there was actual nip, like that ice skating pic. Gimme a break, hehe. its barely noticable. There are no laws against chicks nipping out on tv. Watch any primetime show, they are twice as worse. Hell, watch reruns of baywatch.


But that was supposed to be the one channel that they could watch without having to worry about the kids! Now the kids can only watch Channel 490.


----------



## HomieG

af250xxl said:


> Bingo!


Obviously doing a good job in their presentation over-the-air isn't good enough, so they have to stoop to means like these. Even so, pretty ridiculous post. But entertaining.


----------



## newsposter

Rkkeller said:


> I don't think the 2 images posted were what they were talking about. Also does anyone really expect them to comment here again after all this ???
> 
> I watch the Phila channel 29 news at 5:30am and Dorothy Krishuk (SP?????) looks VERY hot at times. Also a few times wearing a low button shirt Keri Lee Halcut (SP????) showed off a little.
> 
> Probably some of the reason I still watch.


did you ever see dot from the neck down...i haven't watched lately but she looks sorta 'gauntly' if thats a word. As far as keri, she lost me when she chopped her hair...why women who have kids always do that is beyond me. Yea yea, maintenance shmaintenance.


----------



## leftstrat

rstrambo said:


> Now if she was shirtless.........
> 
> I would watch the TWC way more often.....


They may do that during sweeps week.


----------



## Tivortex

af250xxl said:


> The time now is 1103AM(EST).
> 
> I was just watching The Weather Channel on Ch. 362 on my DirecTiVo.
> The anchor on the air right now is some woman called "Kelly Cass" and
> she is clearly shwoing her nipples on the air. She probably doesn't realize
> it but I can't belive the cameraman or the producer of the channel didn't
> see it. She is wearing a loose collared shirt and clearly not wearing a bra.
> When she turns, she occassionally reveals one of ther nipular region. :down:
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't mind this sort of stuff, accidentally or otherwise.
> However, when I was watching The Weather Channel, I was with my
> niece, her husband, and her young kids.(both boys) She covered their
> eyes up and changed the channel.
> 
> Who should I complain to? DirecTV, Tivo, The Weather Channel, or the FCC?
> (if so, which deparment handles the complaints?) Should I make a copy of
> the video my DirecTiVo recorded and send it in?
> 
> Thank you very much for any information!


Prude. (and Troll)


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

af250xxl said:


> The time now is 1103AM(EST).
> 
> I was just watching The Weather Channel on Ch. 362 on my DirecTiVo.
> The anchor on the air right now is some woman called "Kelly Cass" and
> she is clearly shwoing her nipples on the air. She probably doesn't realize
> it but I can't belive the cameraman or the producer of the channel didn't
> see it. She is wearing a loose collared shirt and clearly not wearing a bra.
> When she turns, she occassionally reveals one of ther nipular region. :down:
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't mind this sort of stuff, accidentally or otherwise.
> However, when I was watching The Weather Channel, I was with my
> niece, her husband, and her young kids.(both boys) She covered their
> eyes up and changed the channel.
> 
> Who should I complain to? DirecTV, Tivo, The Weather Channel, or the FCC?
> (if so, which deparment handles the complaints?) Should I make a copy of
> the video my DirecTiVo recorded and send it in?
> 
> Thank you very much for any information!


Wow... you've got some pretty messed up priorities if you are this upset over this...

of all the things on television that you could get angry over, you've chosen poorly...


----------



## wes000

Wow, if this true I would have to say " get a life". I would much rather complain to TWC regarding their forecast accuracy.


----------



## SanFranGun

I examined the posted photos carefully. Kelly Cass was at least two shirt buttons short of the nipular region.


----------



## Steveknj

fliptheflop said:


> Flipping out over a hard nipple while the world around us crumbles...yeah that sounds about right.


Hmmmm....I think we've seen that happen before


----------



## Steveknj

fliptheflop said:


> I called they said the hard nipples were ment to be that way. Its all apart of their plan to make you feel apart of the weather. Plus they told me they are hoping to hire Janet Jackson soon. Should be great.


Sheesh, these channels will do ANYTHING for ratings now. What next, a hot blonde former night time soap star will start flirting with one of the male anchors and show some naked back?

Or maybe we'll get to see some of Kelly's talking minge?


----------



## Steveknj

newsposter said:


> I should note i'm pretty sure they would have a WC dress code and i find it hard to believe she wasn't wearing a bra. Heck I knew at one bank they actually demanded in writing you wear bras AND panties!


I'm not wearing a bra AND panties for no one no how!! Guess I won't be using THAT bank!!


----------



## gamo62

djdanska said:


> But that was supposed to be the one channel that they could watch without having to worry about the kids! Now the kids can only watch Channel 490.


Worrying about the kids? It's JUST a nipple for Christ's sake!!! When was the last time a nipple killed anyone or got someone hooked on drugs? Or when was the last time a nipple drove drunk and killed a family of four? I seriously doubt if a nipple was to blame for that horrific bus crash in Mexico. Grow the hell up!


----------



## gamo62

wes000 said:


> Wow, if this true I would have to say " get a life". I would much rather complain to TWC regarding their forecast accuracy.


What accuracy? I think I couyld stick my head out the window and do a better job. "There's a 20% chance of rain?' WTH is that? In my book, everything is 50-50. Every single day, either it rains, or it doesn't. 50%. Enough said.


----------



## justapixel

Lots of smeeking going on in this thread.

If the guy is a shill for the weather channel, it is a violation and yep, he'll be gone.


----------



## justapixel

Yep, a shill.

OP banned, thread closed. I guess they got all the publicity from us they wanted. Just mention a nipple, and you folks jump. 

Not deleting (yet) it so participants can see what is going on.


----------

